

MeetingBurner Debuts Sleek, Webinar Platform To Rival WebEx - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/07/meetingburner-debuts-sleek-webinar-platform-to-rival-webex/

======
aresant
We just launched MB out of BETA this AM after signing up around 25,000 users
over the past 6 months and load testing like crazy for a week.

Happy to field questions, comments or concerns!

Some other mentions this AM:

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/02/07/meetingburners-
browser...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/02/07/meetingburners-browser-
based-meeting-platform-opens-to-the-public-to-demolish-webex/)

[http://lifehacker.com/5882942/meetingburner-is-a-fast-
free-v...](http://lifehacker.com/5882942/meetingburner-is-a-fast-free-video-
conferencing-solution-no-downloads-required)

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/07/meetingburner-webex-
gotome...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/07/meetingburner-webex-gotomeeting-
online-meetings/)

We're thinking about doing a follow-up "How we got launch coverage in TC,
LifeHacker, TNW, VentureBeat, etc when the dust settles - anybody interested?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I just signed up for an account a few days ago and am looking forward to
giving it a spin. Nice work, really glad to see innovation in this space.

~~~
aresant
Thanks Ray! Appreciate the thumbs up - Z

